# addressable led tape



## eds (Mar 21, 2009)

I am looking for a LED tape light that has addressable nodes, I need it to be a tape LED, I have found the strands from color kenitics, but those wont work for this project


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I've been interested in Led strips, but the digital controls haven't come down in price yet. I think they will soon, though. look up digital LED or DMX and you'll find some products that might suit your needs.


----------



## mertabird (Nov 14, 2013)

*Application?*



eds said:


> I am looking for a LED tape light that has addressable nodes, I need it to be a tape LED, I have found the strands from color kenitics, but those wont work for this project


Addressable led strip lights? Cool. I am interested, can you share the application with us?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Never even knew that was such a thing.


----------



## Texaselectrical (Jul 17, 2011)

Google cosmic color ribbon. Not sure if thats what your looking for. Its a product made by lightorama


----------

